# What strength of clomid are you on/did you get your BFP?



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am going to give clomid another go while waiting for my IUI's. 

Question is - what is the norm strength? 

I had clomid a few years ago starting at 50 then upped to 150 all within 6 months. 

It did work - I ovulated - but never got pregnant. 

Thanks in advance all

Carrie
XX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there Caz 

well back on the clomid road ey, i dont knwo if i will be much help as all i can say is everyone is different + your con/GP will know what is the best dosage for you

i have heard of ladies falling PG on all doses all depending on there DX, i hope this lot works for you 

you can jump onto the clomid girls thread too as some of the ladies have already got clomid bairns so maybe they can help 

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Caz,

I had 100mg cd2-6 and i got my BFP.

I think it all depends on cons on what they will satrt you off on

Good luck hun
Nikki


----------



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

ive been on 50mg of clomid for 3 months now but my doctor is gonna up my dose to 100mg coz i wasnt ovulating but i call for my results of my progesterone tests today and got told it was 50 all the other occasions it was 6 and 4 so looks like some thing is happening plus had twins 5 yrs ago on clomid good luck xx 










-+
---------------


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi there,

I was on a 100mg when I got my BFP but again as everyone's saying it all depends on your circumstances, good luck.

Sam


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

I ovulated on 50mg but no BFP.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi i was on 50mg days 2/6 for my bfp's


Good luck Hun 

  


Love kel


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Carrie. I did 2 cycles at 50mg and that was upped to 100mg when I didn't ovulate the second cycle. I got my BFP on my 8th cycle, so if it makes you ov then it's defo worth a go.

Good luck hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

I got my BFP on my fourth cycle of 100mg.  good luck


----------

